# Snow Shovel.



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

If anyone is looking to buy a snow shovel, as winter has arrived with a vengeance, I have just purchased a Draper Expert Multipurpose Snow/Winter/Ice shovel, & I think it is a great piece of kit & feels really strong!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....508623&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1431wt_989 
The only draw-back, for some, would be that it does not collapse or fold! :? 
The guy advertises it as buy it now, or best offer. I offered £20, & he came back with £21, so I bought one! It is great! And with free P&P it is the cheapest one that I could find!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have had experience in the past with plastic shovels and found them to be pretty rubbish !! 

They feel good and strong until you go to use them and then the "blade" bends as soon as you try and move anything other than a bit of very loose snow :roll: :roll: . they are no use at all for shovelling even gravel !!

Buyer Beware is all I would say !!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As purchased as a surprise for Lady p

Sno wuvel

Dave p


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I use a bit of thin plywood, 18" wide and 36" long.

Works brilliant and cost me nowt.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you carry a dustpan and brush in the van then the dustpan works very well for clearing around the van and for door steps etc at home 

G


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Last winter I did most of my snow shovelling using an old dustpan. This time round I thought "I must get something better" so I bought a Blackspur 1.3m Large Snow Shovel at Makro. About £15. 

Proper job! Now I'm waiting for some deep snow ... 

SD


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

Bought a plastic one from Homebase, £14.99.
OK for slush and fresh snow, but not much good for hard packed snow.

Now I am prepared for snow I don't expect we shall have any!!!!!! (In North Devon at least) :lol: :lol: 

http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=20001&partNumber=823901&Trail=searchtext>SNOW+SHOVEL

Snow Shovel 
Product no. 823901

Snow Shovel
£14.99 .Quantity 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 
Home delivery not available 
Delivery information
Available In Store 
Email this item to a friend
Product detailsCustomer ReviewsHelp & advice

This Snow Shovel will help you remove slush and snow easily and efficiently.
Feature: Fitted with wooden handle.
Height: 160.5cm.
Material of head: PPN.
Material of handle: Pine.
Colour: Natural and red.
Due to age restrictions this product cannot be sold to anyone under the age of 18.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Why do you think that the Homebase snow shovel can't be sold to anyone under the age of 18 :?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

No 10 coke shovel is what I use

Loddy


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

Jodi 1

Homebase rules. Don't ask me why!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Loddy, do you live anywhere near Yeolands Drive? Father in law lived there. Wife and I lived in Portihead, now North Devon.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Worlds best shovel but many INFLATED prices especially flea bay.
Hard to find IN STOCK at a reasonable price BUT 
I just bought 2 by PayPal HERE


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Handy one for boot of car <<Here>>


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I have just the orange bit of this shovel which is good, would be better if I had bought the handle too!

http://www.aspli.com/products/1391/Orange-polypropylene-plastic-shovel

If you google polylproylene or safety shovel this comes up for more than twice this price in several places.

The black bit screws in so can be easily stored. Its for sale often at haulier suppliers to shovel up sand etc after a fuel spill, you don't want sparks from a metal shovel in that scenario! This particular one is often strapped to the cab of tankers for that reason.

If you carry a metal shovel for clearing under the van then watch those brake lines! Another reason for plastic!!!

Jason


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Worlds best shovel but many INFLATED prices especially flea bay.
> Hard to find IN STOCK at a reasonable price BUT
> I just bought 2 by PayPal HERE


Got one of those for less than a tenner....no idea where from tho'.

Very good for chipping away ice as well.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Rudderman

No but my son does I have lived in Clevedon now for 30+ years so know it well ( it ain't that big ) and I used to work is Posset

Loddy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Homebase and under 18 rule.

They think under 18`s may use them as an offensive weapon

They can however purchase the stainless steel digging spade :? 

Dave p


----------



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

Well, I'm disappointed!!
When I joined this site, I was assured that I would get lots of practical help & advice. My first post did indeed get many positive responses, & some very good assistance.
I thought that I would return the compliment by recommending a very useful, quality piece of equipment that I had bought.
Unfortunately, the responses to this were dismissive, by people who obviously haven't actually USED this shovel, & others comparing it to tiny folding shovels that are as much use as a "chocolate teapot" to ACTUALLY shovel snow!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

KontikiChris said:


> Well, I'm disappointed!!
> When I joined this site, I was assured that I would get lots of practical help & advice. My first post did indeed get many positive responses, & some very good assistance.
> I thought that I would return the compliment by recommending a very useful, quality piece of equipment that I had bought.
> Unfortunately, the responses to this were dismissive, by people who obviously haven't actually USED this shovel, & others comparing it to tiny folding shovels that are as much use as a "chocolate teapot" to ACTUALLY shovel snow!


Thanks for that post, and for your original post. Sadly it was posted in November when none of us could have expected December to be quite how it turned out!

In November few people had had the chance to try out anything "in anger" since the snow fall back in February. 

Suddenly December has given most of us the chance to try out any kit that we have got (and could actually use!). :roll:

I have never thought Devon would need snow shovels having lived here for 40 years and only really having much snow in 1979. Then we moved to a small village for 22 years ..... snow cut us off once but that was due to the roads being too slippery to drive up the hill out. :?

We moved to a small cottage in June at the top of the village....... 

We had 1" of snow on Friday 17th but were OK, then Saturday night we had 5", we were stuck till after lunch but were able to drive in and out of the village that afternoon. 

Then on Sunday night we had another 9" and were cut off completely for 48 hours with only tractors going up our hill. 

So we had to use a shovel to clear the car and a plastic one would not have coped with the solid ice I had so move so I will stick with the traditional metal shovel "just in case". 

I suspect my story is fairly common to many other people's experiences. It is surely better for people to comment about what they have experience of rather than not reply at all? :roll: We may see more comments soon about how successful the various implements described above by other subscribers have fared during December........ only time will tell. :lol:

Dave


----------



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Dave,
Must admit that I wouldn't want to try breaking up solid ice with this, but it is brilliant for shovelling fresh snow, big enough, but not too big & very strong.
I cleared my driveway, patio & pathways about 3 times almost as soon as it fell, & I was so glad I did. They remained clear & usable, when everywhere else just turned to solid ice. The roads here were like an ice rink.
I was also lucky in that my car is a Volvo XC70, which had great traction even on the worst roads & hills around here. I was even able to assist some people who couldn't get up the hills, by towing them up.
Hope you & your family had a great Christmas, & that you have a very happy New Year!


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Just do what the Hungarians do, cut a bit of a lorry's rubber wheel arch and screw it to a broom handle. Nice a strong and cheap

Waz


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I read this post with a sort of vague interest when it was first posted in November and then forgot about it. A couple of weeks later, when wandering about in our local garden centre, I spotted snow shovels for sale so decided to get one thinking how useful it would have been last winter when we had about a foot of snow. So glad I did when we had two feet of the white stuff this time (still got quite a bit even now). It got a lot of use by all the neighbours who were only allowed to use it if they promised not to break it  That and the highly expensive, but waterproof and warm, snowboots have been the best purchases I've made for a while.


----------



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

Jodi1 said:


> That and the highly expensive, but waterproof and warm, snowboots have been the best purchases I've made for a while.


Hi Jodi
I'd be interested to know what snowboots you bought, & where from, as that's something that I am thinking of buying soon.
Best wishes
Chris


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

For anyone visiting France at the moment (or next couple of months) check out the hardware stores & hyper markets as they sell super snow shovels. far better than any sold in the UK


----------

